# Paph Shin-Yi Michael



## jjkOC (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi all, I am wondering if anyone here has a Paph Shin-Yi Michael and can comment on whether it is a compact smallish-sized multifloral. Thanks in advance and look forward to hearing more about the plant!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 26, 2011)

hmmm......
Can't speak from experience but Susan Booth x Michael Koopowitz, I wouldn't expect it to be smallish/compact.


----------

